# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Helsingin pysäkeille uudenlaiset pysäkkiaikataulut

## RSS

Helsingin pysäkeille uudenlaiset pysäkkiaikataulut

Kesäliikenteen alkaessa 7.6. Helsingin bussi- ja raitiovaunupysäkeille tulee uudentyyliset aikataulut. Pysäkeillä ei ole tästedes enää jokaiselle linjalle omaa aikataulua, vaan kaikki pysäkkiä käyttävät linjat on koottu samaan aikatauluun.

Täydet tunnit on merkitty allekkain aikataulun vasempaan laitaan. Kunkin tunnin kohdalla aikataulut ilmoitetaan muodossa minuutit/linja. Minuutit on lihavoitu. Minuutit on listattu aikatauluissa vasemmalta oikealle.

Esimerkkikuva (jpg): Liite 790

Esimerkiksi kellonajan 08 kohdalla oleva merkintä 00/41 kertoo, että bussin 41 arvioitu saapumisaika pysäkille on tasan kahdeksalta. Vastaavasti 48/57 tarkoittaa, että bussi 57 tulee pysäkille klo 8.48.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## ultrix

Lienevät tehneet Tampereelle opintomatkan, meillähän tuollainen käytäntö on ollut jo about vuoden päivät...  :Cool:

----------


## hylje

Siis mallia YTV. Muualla pääkaupunkiseudulla tämäntyyliset pysäkkiaikataulut ovat olleet jo ainakin useita vuosia arkipäivää.

----------


## 339-DF

Aivan älytöntä. Näin siinä käy kun YTV tulee Helsinkiin.  :Sad:  Kyllähän systeemi sopii jonnekin Vantaan pellolle, kun suurin piirtein joka vuorolla on siellä oma linjatunnuksensa. Mutta miltä näyttää Rautatieaseman pysäkkiaikataulu vaikka tunnilla 08, kun lähtöjä on pilvin pimein? Kyllä vanha systeemi on matkustajalle selkeämpi sellaisessa tapauksessa.

----------


## MrArakawa

Tätä muutosta olen hieman pelännytkin. YTV-mallisen aikataulun lukeminen on turhauttavaa ja hidasta tihrustamista. Runsaslinjaisilla pysäkeillä oman linjan seuraavan vuoron löytäminen ja erityisesti vaihtoehtoisten linjojen vertaaminen keskenään on työlästä samasta lappusesta. Selkeä heikennys pysäkkipalveluihin!

----------


## bussifriikki

Tää on ihan pepusta. Niistä nykyisistä oli paljon helpompi saada bussin tulo selville. Nyt pitää kiireessä vielä etsiä se oikea linja sieltä kymmenen linjan yhteisestä aikataulusta. Syvältä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niistä nykyisistä oli paljon helpompi saada bussin tulo selville. Nyt pitää kiireessä vielä etsiä se oikea linja sieltä kymmenen linjan yhteisestä aikataulusta.


Riippuu käyttäjästä. Jos on henkilö, jolle kelpaa lähes mikä tahansa tai hyvin moni pysäkkiä käyttävä bussi, näkee ensimmäisenä tulevan paljon helpommin, kun kaikki linjat ovat samalla aika-asteikolla. Muistan itsekin tehneeni sitä esim. Hämeentiellä, kun vaihtoehdot ovat jotakuinkin 62-67 ja 611-650. Silloin on aika tympivää katsoa läpi kaikki viisi eri aikataulua. Toisaalta paljon seutulinjoja käyttäneenä ja Espoossa asuneena en ole YTV:n aikaindeksointia kokenut erityisen vaikeaksi.

Toki varsinainen päätös tuosta olisi pitänyt tehdä jonkin sortin käyttäjätutkimuksella. Aikataulujen formaatti ei ole ihan vähäpätöisimpiä asioita HSL:n käyttöliittymissä.

----------

